

Major Earthquake to Rock California Soon? - kirpekar
http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/4584933/a-major-earthquake-in-north-america-imminent/

======
kirpekar
See also: [http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/healthscience/2011/March/Major-
Ea...](http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/healthscience/2011/March/Major-Earthquake-
to-Rock-California-Soon/)

------
kordless
I'm not so sure about all that. Seems dying fish or beached whales is just his
theory. Doesn't seem to prove anything.

